# Cor-Bon DPX....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I have spent the good part of two hours calling around to every gun shop in the Phoenix area. Not one store had a box of .380 or 9mm CorBon DPX ammo. The few stores that carried the stuff said they were out. I went by one store that had some .45ACP 180 grain DPX for $36.00 for a box of 20. They carried what I wanted, but were out.

Is CorBon DPX that good of a round that nobody in the 5th largest city in the US has any??? Is it the stuff that hard to find everywhere? It looks like if I want it, I'll have to order on-line....


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I had the exact same problem with Speer Gold Dot 9MM +P. I ended up getting it on line.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

In Iowa City, their SD round variety is very poor. All I could find besides Federal is WWB JHP for my 9mm's. That's at about the 3 biggest stores in the Iowa City area too. I've never even seen Cor-Bon DPX at all. I hear it's good stuff though. Good luck finding some 

-Jeff-


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Local gunshop here keeps good stock of it. Don't know about effectiveness but it's the most wicked looking bullet I've ever seen when fired into wet pack.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I've never even seen Cor-Bon DPX at all. I hear it's good stuff though. Good luck finding some  -Jeff-





forestranger said:


> Local gunshop here keeps good stock of it. Don't know about effectiveness but it's the most wicked looking bullet I've ever seen when fired into wet pack.


From what I've been reading, the Cor-Bon DPX is supposed to be an outstanding round that does not come apart as it expands and has very good penatration qualities.

I'm looking to carry them in my little Ruger LCP .380 and Ruger SR9 9mm. I figure both of those rounds could use all the help they get get doing self defense duty, especially the .380 Auto. I'm going to stick with Remington Golden Saber for my Sig .40S&W and 1911 .45ACP.

It looks like I'll be ordering on-line and paying the $12.00 shipping charge....

The Cor-Bon DPX, all copper HP.....


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

380 dpx runs 1020fps out of p3at. 9mm dpx (115 gr)runs 1224 out of FNP9. Both rds expand well in wetpack covered w/denim & towel. 380 dpx probably close to same out of lcp. Recoil not bad since it's not loaded as hot as regular CB jhps. Good luck.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've never seen any in AZ gun shops, either. Seen them at gun shows.

I got mine online from Midway. Prices are through the roof, though. Almost a buck and a half a shot. If some guy is trying to kill me, and I need to shoot to save my life, I'm probably only going to shoot him once or twice, just because I can't afford to "Glock" him at those prices.


----------



## Bluegrass Holsters (Mar 24, 2008)

You will likely have to find them online....even in the Louisville metro area I have trouble finding this round in .380, 9mm, and .45. One dealer has one caliber and none of the others and one other dealer has only one of the other...never anyone with all of it on hand. Definitely popular and with the price of copper going up the price will increase on each box, too.

Good luck.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Bluegrass Holsters said:


> You will likely have to find them online....even in the Louisville metro area I have trouble finding this round in .380, 9mm, and .45. One dealer has one caliber and none of the others and one other dealer has only one of the other...never anyone with all of it on hand. Definitely popular and with the price of copper going up the price will increase on each box, too.
> 
> Good luck.


I ordered two boxes this past weekend through Dakota Ammo/COR-BON/Glaser's on-line store. I couldn't find them anywhere in Phoenix, except for a couple of boxes of .45ACP at Pistol Palace, in Mesa. They wanted $36.00 for a box of twenty.

- 9mm +P 115 gr DPX - 20 $30.20
- .380 Auto 80 gr DPX - 20 $25.78
- Shipping $12.00

Total: $68.98 for "40" bullets... that comes out to just over $1.72 per bullet.



forestranger said:


> Local gunshop here keeps good stock of it. Don't know about effectiveness but it's the most wicked looking bullet I've ever seen when fired into wet pack.


That they are....


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, that's expensive. Makes my purchase of Speer GD 124gr +P look downright cheap at 24.95/50 (50 cents a round).


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Wow, that's expensive. Makes my purchase of Speer GD 124gr +P look downright cheap at 24.95/50 (50 cents a round).


From what I've seen, that's cheap.

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> From what I've seen, that's cheap.
> 
> -Jeff-


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. Normally the Gold Dots are around $22-$24 for a box of 20, but I found it in the LE package (same bullet sold to Law Enforcement packaged in 50) for that price.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. Normally the Gold Dots are around $22-$24 for a box of 20, but I found it in the LE package (same bullet sold to Law Enforcement packaged in 50) for that price.


Ummmmm, *WHERE?!?!?!?* :smt033:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought you'd never ask. :mrgreen: I think I've posted this link elsewhere so actually I didn't know if you had this info or not.

Ammunition To Go. Here's the link directly to that item (1/2 way down the page):

http://ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php?page=2&sort=2a&cName=9mm-hollow-point-ammo

Shipping was reasonable, I thought. $10 for four boxes (200 rounds) from TX to CA. Arrived with no problems, the transaction went well. They have alot of stuff, most of it appears reasonably priced though for any given item you may find a cheaper source.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> I thought you'd never ask. :mrgreen: I think I've posted this link elsewhere so actually I didn't know if you had this info or not.
> 
> Ammunition To Go. Here's the link directly to that item (1/2 way down the page):
> 
> ...


I may have seen it before, but I don't remember it being that cheap. That's a great price and I will probably order 100 rounds (standard pressure) next week. Thanks for the link! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I may have seen it before, but I don't remember it being that cheap. That's a great price and I will probably order 100 rounds (standard pressure) next week. Thanks for the link! :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


No prob. Glad I could help. BTW, just curious, why have you chosen to go with standard pressure? Any particular reasons for the preference? Just shootability, or is there ballistics performance data I am not aware of? Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

As I sent in my PM there is no balistics performance data for my choice, I just simply don't see a reason for +p ammunition. If I have 16+1 rounds of ANY ammuntion, let alone modern 9mm JHP, then I don't see the need for +p ammo. Like I said though, that's just my thoughts on the topic....there may be balistics information that proves me wrong but I just don't see the need for it...

-Jeff-


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I got them!!! Well, at least half of my order. The .380's were delivered by FedEx just a little while ago. 
The 9mm are on back order. I talked to a lady at Cor-Bon and she says they can't keep up with the 
9mm's because demand is so high. I should get mine by next week.

As mentioned in another post... yes, they are a wicked looking bullet. I hope they perform as well as I've 
been reading about them. They look like they could hurt you if someone just threw one at you.

My Ruger LCP and the Cor-Bon .380 Auto 80 grain "all Copper" hollow points....


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I just picked up a box of 45 acp +P DPX for HD. Paid $29 for a box of 20 at a local gun shop that is known for higher prices but they have EVERYTHING gun related.

I plan to keep my compact mag full of them for HD and shoot the other half the next time I get to the outdoor range.

You guys have any suggestions on how to make those ten count?
I mean to say I'm looking for suggestions about what to shot with them.

I'm thinking a gallon of milk... canteloupe, watermelon, pumpkin...
A couple of years ago a friend and I filled an old cooler with sand and collected some spent rounds to see how they expanded, it worked pretty well but I'd like to hear what else might be good to shoot with a few +P JHP's


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to run ballistics tests on the round then tie together a bunch of newspapers and soak them overnight in the bathtub.

But otherwise, since they are for defense, I would shoot them at a sillouette target, perhaps double triple taps at COM (even though in a real emergency you will probably just stay on the gas until the guy goes down, which may mean emptying the gun). With double or triple taps, at least you will get 3-5 pratice sets at the target to see where the bullets went, how the gun kicks and practice your follow-up shots. 

I wouldn't worry about doing Mozambique drills if you want to train for the real emergency. I personally go along with the guys around here who say forget the head shots and just put a burst into center of mass. So pratice is better spent with the faster follow-up to the same aim point at COM.

Because the DPX is so darn expensive, you may want to find a cheaper +P alternative for practice. Not maybe for every range session, but on occasion, just to keep up to speed with the kick and follow-up of a hotter load.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't even know what Mozambique drills are so if I spend any time on them it will be by mistake.
The newspaper is a good idea, I will try it out.
I shot 200 more WWB today, and 10 of the DPX's. I have to say the XD handled them very well, so well in fact that I didn't notice a big difference in felt recoil. I loaded 5 DPX behind 5 WWB FMJ, and I lost count on one mag and had fired 2 DPX before I realized it. No feeding issues at all I feel very comfortable keeping them in my XD for HD/SD. I didn't take anything fun to blow up, just shoot-n-sees and bowling pins.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

themayer78 said:


> I don't even know what Mozambique drills are so if I spend any time on them it will be by mistake.


I believe the drill is, two in the chest, one in the head. I don't understand why people would ever practice that because I don't think it's at all practical, but what do I know 

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The reasoning is if 2 in the chest don't stop him you better go for the head.

:smt1099


----------



## Bluegrass Holsters (Mar 24, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I believe the drill is, two in the chest, one in the head. I don't understand why people would ever practice that because I don't think it's at all practical, but what do I know
> 
> -Jeff-





TOF said:


> The reasoning is if 2 in the chest don't stop him you better go for the head.
> 
> :smt1099


Another training method has two to the chest and one to the pelvis with the idea that the pelvis has a collection of large blood vessels and the possibility of damaging the upright structures causing your attacker to go down.

While all of this is well and good, despite the fact a shooting can be justifiable, training to kill (which is what a head shot would be deemed in court) leaves one at a disadvantage if you are on trial fighting for your life again. The pelvis shot is consistent with a statement of "I was just trying to stop the attacker". It also takes into account that rarely does concealed body armor cover the pelvic region, so a shot there could be used as your backup without exposing you too much legally.

Another rationale for the pelvic shot is that the lower body is typically more stable and prone to less bobbing and weaving (unless of course your attacker is an NFL reveiver or running back) making it more likely to hit successfully. Obviously, if your attacker is NON LEO, AND wearing external raid type armor covering the pelvic region you should a) find another place to shoot your attacker, and/or b) get the heck outa dodge! :numbchuck:

All this being said still takes me back to my methods of firing *at least* four rounds to center of mass before stopping to evaluate. Reasoning is that if I connect with those 4 rounds hopefully something will be physiologically occurring to change the attacker's mind...if not then I will reassess and choose pelvic over head if that is an option. Under stress a much smaller target is much harder to hit.....and by that time you are going to be under some serious stress.

be safe and aware!


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Mozambique ("failure drill")*



BeefyBeefo said:


> I believe the drill is, two in the chest, one in the head. I don't understand why people would ever practice that because I don't think it's at all practical, but what do I know
> 
> -Jeff-


<In February 2005, Mark Wilson engaged David Arroyo on the steps of the courthouse in Tyler, Texas. Arroyo was wearing body armor and was armed with a Mak-90 7.62x39mm rifle. While Wilson was able to land hits from his .45 pistol on Arroyo, Arroyo's body armor stopped them and Arroyo was able to kill Wilson.>

That would really suck. You see a bad guy, you shoot him COM with your .45, then he kills you.

http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/ccw/tacoma_tyler.htm


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not saying the ability to shoot someone in the head is useless, I'm just saying that the drill of a quick two shots to the chest and one to the head is impratical in a real-life high-stress situation with a moving target. I could be wrong, but I just don't see the need for that drill was all I was saying 

-Jeff-


----------

